# pulling goats ears ie nubian



## MAJORG.O.A.T (Feb 8, 2013)

my bro pulls lydias ear is this ok or does it hert her i  lidia and do not want her hert


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 8, 2013)

Probably not a good idea...

I do pull my sheep's ears when they are in someone else's feed pan and I can't get them to move any other way.


----------



## MAJORG.O.A.T (Feb 8, 2013)

in order to get her to move btw


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

If you need to move the goat and need something to pull on... Put a collar on them.   The easiest way to move a goat in my experience is to make it their idea. Get a feed bucket and walk to where you want them to be and shake it. They'll come running.


----------

